# We are getting ready!



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

So, I am kidding late this year. Originally, I thought, "do I really want to be doing this in Feb."? So, I waited awhile, then "stuff" happens and we didn't get it done till late Dec/Jan. Now, I'm thinking this is way too late. But, glad it wasn't Feb this year, it was a cold winter. 

So, first up is probably Angel...what do you think?


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

And, then it's iffy, I don't have a date on Janie...but...Carly (black, she got a copper bolus today) is due toward the end of May.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

love, love, love how we can upload pics now! So easy!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow, those girls are big! Good luck with kidding!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Wowza! You're going to have loads of babies! Here are my guesses

Angel- 4 or 5
Janie- 3
Carly- 3 or 4


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Wow those girls are huge  And cute too! Angel looks like she has a mini herd in there lol! I hope she doesn't have too much longer to go.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Angel should be due around the 5th of May. Pepper was bred Dec 28, so that due date would be ahhhh May 24 or so. Oops Carly is on for that date too. 

Ha! Angel usually has trips but she had quads early last year. 3b/1d. If she has another doe it's staying, she mostly has bucks for some reason. The kids are always gorgeous, so they go fast. She was bred to Red, and he is no longer able to breed, so I hope she goes at the correct time. 

So, I think these are my first 3 or 4 to freshen. I think I have a pic of Carly (black/roan)...she usually has trips. I have Bambi (gold/white behind Bella) down as about that same time, but she looks smaller then usual.


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Wow there's a whole herd in those bellies!

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Thank you! We generally have trips and quads...I would say...75% of the time. The extra kids (over 2) are all being bottle fed from now on. Janie...idk...her previous owner (she's from my herd, I sold her and then traded back for her) bottle fed her first kids, and milked her. Last time she produced triplets and obviously didn't want to raise them...I convinced her and she made a "half hearted try". So, I may just pull her kids and milk her. She will probably be fine with it. lol.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Angel is being really mean and witchy this morning. Her ligs are still there, getting lower though. And, Janie looks like she could pop any day, but, her ligs are still rock hard.


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

I can't wait to see what they give you! Those bellies are sooo big...I can understand the attitude lol.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Wow big girls!! Hope kidding goes well!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

OK, it is getting interesting, at least. Angel has no ligs. She's making a nest. 1 minute she's lovey dovey, the next it's "don't touch me". No discharge, her cha cha is getting more open and elongated. I thought earlier this evening that she was looking a little "posty". Her udder is filling but not strutted yet. 

And, Janie's udder has filled dramatically, but, her ligs are rock hard. She also just "wants to be alone". 

I talked Janie into the kidding stall, but, Angel would NOT go in there. She was pretty comfortable in the shelter, so, I didn't push it. So, I'm off to take a nap...I'll check in with the girls in an hour or so. Thank you girls for waiting...I got done working and now I have several days off...except for 1 errand I have to run tomorrow afternoon. I really need some :kidred::kidred: 's this time around from Angel.


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Good luck. Thinking girly thoughts for you. Can't wait to see those babies!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Ok, well, I was up every couple of hours to go out and check the girls. My camera is not working , so I'm doing it "old school" lol. Angels ligs are still gone, but, she's out there eating with the others. Watch her start when I have to take DIL to the Dr. later this afternoon. Oh please, Angel wait till I get back. :GAAH:ray:


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Can't wait...I hope she waits till you get back. You might have to get a goat sitter lol :laugh:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Ok, well Angel was nice and waited for me to get back from my errands. However, she's still waiting, lol. And, now it's become a real toss up between Angel and Janie. Janie is HUGE, this is an Izzy daughter that had trips as a ff and trips last time. Her udder ballooned yesterday but, she's still up and eating and trudging around. Yesterday her ligs were rock hard...this morning they are noticeably softer and lower. 

Janie is not a good mother, so I will be pulling these kids and milking her. While Angel is a good mother, I will be pulling anything over 2, I really hope she has a doeling this time. I want to keep at least 1...but...we'll see...they always sell fast.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Ok, now they are just laying there starring at each other. "I'm driving her crazy", "no, I'M driving her crazy"...etc., etc.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

:GAAH::thinking::wallbang: I guess you can tell what's going on here! And, now I'm by myself...so...I guess I'll clean house.


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Lol.....it just wouldn't seem right if they didn't drag it out and make us crazy :hair:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, until about midnight I thought we would have kids, then everyone went back to normal! They (Janie and Angel) both looked like "pre-labor, labor", no ligs, Janie's udder is huge. Then nothing! I went to bed hoping all was well, about 1:00am. This morning they are all like "Where's the food? What's wrong with you?" Silly girls! :hair:


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Come on girls! Don't you know the people of TGS are anxiously awaiting the onset of labor and pics of those cute little things you've been hiding in your belly for five months  :wink:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I think it's been a week now since I started this thread, I can not believe these goats haven't kidded yet! They have me totally "freaked out"! lol. I had my GD over wed & thurs while I worked. She is in "cyber" school at home. So, I said "well, she can do that anywhere, right?" so, she thought hanging out at Granny's house to watch the preggo girls was a fun idea. What a load off my mind!

So, during this time of waiting on Angel and Janie, Maggie has lost her plug...she shouldn't be due for quite a while yet. And, it looks like a single again (darn). And, we are getting closer to Peppers due date later this month.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, Maggie just kidded twins! Buck/doe. That's the 2nd time she's pulled a "fast one" on me! Gotta love her...kids with no drama or problems. Kids up and searching for the spigot! Way to go Maggie! Looks like Bella may go next...her udder is much larger and she's out there hollering to "beat the band".


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I didn't get back here to update. Bella was acting very "ready", I was torn...had to go into the office to meet a patient...at 11:00am. So, I decided since I had the patients number...if I was sure Bella was kidding I would change the appointment. So, at 10:00am I was out with Bella in the barn. Where she kidded twins-buck/doe. In record time..babies good, jumped up right away, got on the teat. And, I was cleaned up and at the office by 10:45am.


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

YAY! Glad that they kidded quickly and easily for you!!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

So far so good! I'm on my way out to see the girls. I was up 3 times last night, just to make sure...I have to work again. Should have kept my GD here for the week. Oh well.


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

:fireworks: Finally some babies :fireworks: Congrats on the smooth kiddings and four new babies


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

OK, finally! 5 does kid in 3 days! Angel had trips 1 doe/2 bucks, Janie had trips 2 does/1 buck, and Pepper had quads 2 does, (lost 2/bucks)! Had to hurry and clean out a stall. So, everybody is in the barn. I'll get some pics today. Very pretty kids. Lots of color.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Wow, I didn't even see this! Congratulations!!!!! I'm shocked that Angel only had 3


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congratulations :hugs: I just read your thread and all I can say is WOW !
The way your last posts read it was like "OK , all does are done, kids are well , Im washed up and off to work" , lolol All in one sentence :ROFL:
I hope Im that together and confident when my does kid 
Cant wait to see the pictures \
Sorry about the two bucklings


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

TrinityRanch said:


> Wow, I didn't even see this! Congratulations!!!!! I'm shocked that Angel only had 3


Me too...and they are the smallest of the bunch! But, that's fine, I like trips!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Trickyroo said:


> Congratulations :hugs: I just read your thread and all I can say is WOW !
> The way your last posts read it was like "OK , all does are done, kids are well , Im washed up and off to work" , lolol All in one sentence :ROFL:
> I hope Im that together and confident when my does kid
> Cant wait to see the pictures \
> Sorry about the two bucklings


Thanks, we want all live births, but "stuff happens", :shrug: Yes, I was really anxious to see this person, I had to cancel our last meet. I usually leave the kids and moms anyway, for about an hour, if everyone is otherwise fine. I always want to help them find the teat...but...it makes me crazy and I've found that they do better without my "help", lol.


----------

